# How good is the gamo varmit hunter



## znhunter (Apr 16, 2007)

im new at this pell gun hunting and would like to get into it :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

I say stay clear from Gamos they have awful custamer service at least thats my expierence... best gun in the 200-300 dollar price range for hunting is def. the RWS 34 in .22 by far


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

i agree totally with that..... what i would suggest is to save your money and get a beeman ST1000T in .22 cal... i have that rifle in .177 and it is a tack driver... i love it....


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

how much is the beeman?? i hear alot about them


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

the one that i have is $200 for the .177 and i think around $250 for the .22

hey where you at.. if you wanna see how it shoots or what not lemme know... if you are close to fargo we can go shooting and you can try it out..


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks for the offer but how does State College PA sound for being close anyway
question, would you feel comfertable shooting squirrels w/ that gun


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

oh yeah ... very confident.. the best pellets that i have found for mine have been the predator pellets... they work great...

i took the rifle to the range the other day and shot at a phone book, around 1.25". And the preds destroyed the book. I also shot hollow point, round nose, and wad cutter.

All had very good penetration at 50 feet


----------

